# Our rescue dog Zeus



## Gibworth (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi all, just thought I'd post a few photos of our dog Zeus who we adopted a couple of months ago from the Dogs Trust. We're currently trying to work out what mix he is - he seems to be mostly lab, but we're not convinced he's purebred (we won't say which breed we think he's mixed with, as I'd be interested to hear your thoughts if you have any!).

He was a lockdown puppy who hasn't been well socialized and, being 32kg at 10 months, he is very much a handful!





  








Zeus




__
Gibworth


__
Apr 11, 2021











  








Zeus




__
Gibworth


__
Apr 11, 2021











  








Zeus




__
Gibworth


__
Apr 11, 2021











  








Zeus




__
Gibworth


__
Apr 11, 2021











  








Zeus




__
Gibworth


__
Apr 11, 2021











  








Zeus




__
Gibworth


__
Apr 11, 2021


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2021)

Handsome boy .


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lab cross Great Dane maybe?


----------



## Gibworth (Mar 2, 2021)

ForestWomble said:


> Lab cross Great Dane maybe?


Possibly, that wasn't one we'd considered yet!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Got a bit of a Cane Corso mix look to him in some shots.


----------



## Blacky90 (Feb 12, 2021)

Lovely looking dog


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I thought Dane, too.


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

I thought Great Dane from the head shape in the first pic


----------



## GoldenMinute (Apr 8, 2021)

Great dog and amazing pictures! Out of topic, are you a professional photographer  ?


----------



## Gibworth (Mar 2, 2021)

Interesting that a few people are saying Great Dane, we were thinking Rottweiler. I can see why folk are saying Dane from the first pic though.



GoldenMinute said:


> Great dog and amazing pictures! Out of topic, are you a professional photographer  ?


Thanks! I'm no pro, but have sold photos and had them published in the past.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I thought great dane as well from his head shape, he looks full of fun and is a very handsome guy.


----------



## Gibworth (Mar 2, 2021)

Zeus is now 18 months and, although he's still very much a handful, we've seen great progress with him over the last 10 months.

He's much better on the lead, responds well in most situations and is now able to meet most dogs calmly. He has had a couple of incidents with other males though and we've decided its now a good time to get him neutered.
























Out of interest we had him DNA tested and only one of the breeds mentioned above was in the mix! I was a bit sceptical about the benefits of the test but I think it's definitely been useful to find out the main breed on the 'guard' side of his parentage, as I think it explains a lot and enabled us to adjust our approach with him.

Points for anyone who is able to guess all the breeds!


----------



## Dick Tracy (Nov 9, 2021)

Cana Corso , great Dane, larger bull breeds, weimaraner, a combination of several,??
I was reading recently of dog DNA test kits that can be purchased, but understand them not to be that accurate.

Vets can test , not that it would be a necessity if he were mine, But guessing maybe their is a curiosity factor .

Out of interest do any of you members have any feedback on the home testing kits?

And may I say what a handsome dog you have there


----------



## Dick Tracy (Nov 9, 2021)

Oh heck, just noticed you did have him DNA tested,. Doesn't really tell much more then you knew I guess


----------

